# Saddle Locking Lever for Myford ML7



## BenPeake (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi everyone.

This is a simple modification which is of great use (at least to me) as it makes locking the saddle of my Myford a breeze. It's very useful for milling and facing a part to an exact length.

Here are the pics:






These are the original components which are used to lock the saddle. These require the use of a spanner (in a rather awkward position).





I have machined the head off the bolt and replaced it with a thread.





The larger ball being machined. I was originally intending to cut the larger ball and the shaft as one part, but changed my mind so ignore the extra material which has been removed.





The ball, having been machined to receive the bolt and being machine to receive the lever.





The rest of the lever. The smaller ball has been machined from a separate piece and silver soldered on.





The whole assembly together after the bolt has been screwed in tight and silver soldered to keep it there.

Thanks for looking and I hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## steamer (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi There,

I performed a near identical mod to my Logan...one of the best mods I've made!

Dave


----------



## cidrontmg (Aug 29, 2010)

My take on the theme, on a Super 7. The handle is made of 2 annealed ball bearings, one 24mm and one 16mm. I made a new locking "nut", the round disk with an offset threaded hole (8mm) and used some 8mm allthread for the bolt. There´s a bit of ali tubing to lift the handle higher, so it´s easier to assemble it (and use). It´s now in the locked position, open it points straight back (some 20o).
Photobucket is still in repairs, it seems, so here goes.


----------



## max corrigan (Aug 29, 2010)

Here's my version i did a couple of years back! similar to to yours but lever is underneath and out of the way
regards Max.............


----------

